# Themenchatabend Erdorchideen - 24.2.2013



## Annett (17. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

unser nächster Themenchatabend wird sich am Sonntag, den 24.2.2013 ab 20 Uhr um das interessante und bisher eher selten diskutierte Thema "Erdorchideen im und am Teich" drehen.


 
Eure Fragen wird auch dieses Mal wieder Werner W. von der Wasserpflanzengärtnerei www.Nymphaion.de beantworten. 
Da mir bisher nicht bekannt war, dass es auch Orchideen gibt, die *IM* Teich wachsen können, freue ich mich ganz besonders auf diese Veranstaltung.
Ihr alle seid herzlichst zur Teilnahme eingeladen!

Bis dahin.


----------



## Sternenstaub (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabend Erdorchideen - 24.2.2013*

Hallo Annett,
 ich bin wie immer dabei
lG Angelika


----------

